# Cost of living ...



## Hkplanning1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi there,

We are thinking of moving to hong kong however still unsure how far the salary will take us (2 adults, 3 kids). After rent and school fees, will have about 50,000 $HKG left. 

We don't live an extravagant lifestyle and are keen to save some money to do some trips around the region. Any thoughts .. how far will those $ go

Thanks in advance


----------



## chipsbinder (Apr 8, 2012)

how old are your children? give you some tips, in Hong Kong 1 Starbusks latte costs around HKD33, 1 Mcdonlad meal (Average) costs HKD34. All things here should be cheapper than in your country. btw, did HKD50,000 after your country/HK tax?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Most of the employees are making between 12,ooo and 20,000 HKD per month so go figure if you have 50,000 left over do you think you and your lucky kids can survive?


----------



## DuoL (Mar 22, 2012)

midlde class employee in HK are getting about $30000-50000/month.
But the living cost in is really really high, in case u have 3kids. um.. think about it.


----------

